# Pencil/attempts in photoshop



## aftermath (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/xir_ralum/sketches.html

 Here are some of drawings. I hope you enjoy them. I will hopefully have the rest up soon. 

 Any advice would be welcomed


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 9, 2004)

Look like interesting starters to me.


----------



## Space Monkey (Dec 9, 2004)

I really like the themes of the pencil stuff here, especially the middle one with the floating veiny ball and the character beneath it. I like the mask too (Light is it called?)
If you colour these in Photoshop and make them 3D with the dodge/burn tools (darken/shadow the edges of every object, lighten the centre) then you've got really competitive fantasy artwork here.  Colour and shadow make a huge difference to how bold the pics can become. They're plenty creepy without colour, but _with_ they would be disturbing - in the good sense, of course! The figure tied to the tree looks very Anime/manga styled too, the shape of the head and hair, and if that was all given colour and depth it would be awesome. I also like the lack of facial features on your characters; gives it a total unknown entity feeling.

Dunno how familiar you are with the tools in Photoshop, but if you're uncertain at any point, just open a blank document and screw about with everything you can find in the toolbar - best way to get to the bottom of it and find out what does what. I love that programme; it opens up another world of potential to your art. I'd be lost without it.
Cool stuff.


----------



## aftermath (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks mates  

 I purposely left the face blank but none of my friends understand it. I am fairly good with photoshop, and I have to take a tutorial on it next week, so I may color them then. 

 thanks for the thoughts


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 14, 2004)

The reflection of the moon in the water creates a scene of haunting tranquility.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice. I love pencil work, esp in fantasy art.


----------



## aftermath (Dec 15, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/xir_ralum/Angel.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/xir_ralum/Angel2.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/xir_ralum/Believe.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/xir_ralum/Capture.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/xir_ralum/Escape.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/xir_ralum/KnifeFight.jpg


 there are some more pencil drawings I did. They have to be redone and I hope to color them all soon when I get photoshop for my home pc.


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 15, 2004)

One query Aftermath, for the picture Believe, is it intentional for the fist to be holding the thumb? Would it not look better if the thumb were to be outside the fist?


----------



## aftermath (Dec 15, 2004)

it is intentional. It was a spell that i used for a story.  It was just the form they practise for it.


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 15, 2004)

Aaah ok, I thought it had to be, but was just checking!


----------



## aftermath (Dec 15, 2004)

i haven't had time to write or draw much so i am falling behind. but i may have more pictures soon 

 btw, the pic capture is to go with knife fight. It is capturing the blood that is dripping


----------



## AmonRa (Dec 20, 2004)

aftermath, did u design ur avatar? it looks very familiar


----------



## Cailleach (Dec 20, 2004)

You have some skill with a pencil! Great drawings. I especially like the first drawing and capture! Great job!


----------



## aftermath (Jan 4, 2005)

thanks everyone. 

 i did create my own avatar. i never seen anything similar to it, but that doesn't mean there isn't


----------



## aftermath (Jan 6, 2005)

i have a new piece that i have done in photoshop and imagine ready. 

www.geocities.com/xir_ralum/ 

 i thing this is my best work yet on the pc. i hope you enjoy


----------



## Space Monkey (Jan 9, 2005)

When I click on the link, it just takes me to a blank white page.


----------



## aftermath (Jan 10, 2005)

how odd... its supposed to be an animated gif i did. it works for me...


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 17, 2005)

Your pencil sketches are my faves of your artworks, I really like the mask it looks kewel a bit more developement on them and they could all be masterpeices!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 17, 2005)

I like to do pencil or pen and ink drawings, so was interested in what your drawings were like.  
Checked your site but all that I got was - 'Site could not be found'.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 2, 2005)

Here I offer my pics made only by means of old kind ImageStyler. No pen or a pencil, just scrolling the mouse.
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/4096/1275/320/ET%20GREY.jpg
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/4096/1275/320/Selection.jpg
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/4096/1275/320/Gatana1.gif


----------

